# siamese



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

this may sound really random and silly but why are siamese bucks such fiesty and pretty nasty maters? our siamese buck certainly knows how to do the job but hes really nasty about it lol just wondered if this is normal as ive heard show standard siamese can be pretty fiesty


----------



## Dawson Mice (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: Siamese known for rough sex huh? :roll:

My girly Siamese is lovely with people but a real moo with any new mice in her group, I cant say for the males but i think its in their nature to be a bit feisty isnt it?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The only truly viscious mouse I ever saw was a show siamese :lol: He used to actually try to attack people through his cage, not just when you tried to open the box or handle him - he'd seek people out to bite them!... glad I didn't own him I must say!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

|I guess that would be my buck.He had a cage with bars and it was bad news for anyone who brushed against his cage.He attracted all of the dogs with his paw waving through the bars and when they investigated sank his teeth into their juicy noses.Siamese are very macho.The thing to do is instead of introducing the doe to the bucks cage put both into a freshly cleaned cage to minimze this cave man attitude.I have left a response to your request for a siamese doe.The buck you have now is in no way related to the afore mentioned beast who didn't reign for long.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, it was - I remember the hole it made in your jumper within seconds!


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

he was a bit fiesty the day we got him...dom didnt dare get him out the maxi lol always a bit warey of new additions...i think Cait got him out in the end for us? anyway he is a bit skittish but hasnt ever bitten but as sarah says he is a kinky lil bugger who likes rough sex! lol


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah I got your siamese out of the Maxey for you but I thought he was ok, not a problem to pick up at all. The one we're talking about was just evil :lol:


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

sounds like a black tan we had...he used to bite dom all the time i would just stand back and laugh but dom likes a challange so he kept on holding him day in day out getting bit god knows how many times but he never got better


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

He has never bitten anyone.I guess it would be normal for wild mice to be aggressive to strange mice & it is probably the docile varieties that are not exhibiting natural mouse behaviour.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Wierd lol


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

I have had two siamese bucks who where abit nasty in the past, but the siamse buck i have now is a lovely boy!


----------

